# Wie Dorsche landen???



## Master Hecht (25. November 2007)

Hallo ich fahre bald mir meinem bekannten auf die ostsee mit unserem boot, nur hab ich eine Frage wie ich die Dorsche die ich fange landen soll??? Mit dem Gaff finde ichd das ziemlich brutal, habe neulich nen video gesehen da gaff son norweger nen dorsch, erst haut der ihm das gaff ihn die seite, das reist dann aber wieder aus, dann gaff er den armen dorsch nochmal und sein gaffbricht ab danach wurde er dann endgültig mit nen anderem gaff an bord geholt, also wie landet ihr eure dorsche??


----------



## djoerni (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

entweder gaffen, keschern oder handlandung.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Leider ist das Gaffen tatsächlich eine recht brutale Angelegenheit. Alternativen kenne ich aber leider keine. Denn wenn der Fisch beim Landen samt Köder verloren geht, hat der Dorsch auch nichts mehr davon.

Für mich gilt: Landen mit Gaff möglichst kurz gestalten (das ist Übungssache) und dann dem Tier an Bord gleich eins über die Rübe geben und dann erst versorgen. Wenn ich auf dem Kutter sehe, wie manche Angler die Dorsche in den Kisten zappeln lassen bis sie tot sind, finde ich das schlimmer, als das kurze Gaffen und schnelles, waidgerechtes Töten.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

ich habe immer einen guten Bootskescher an Bord.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Kaum ein Fisch bietet sich so zur Handlandung an, wie der Dorsch!
Riesen Kopf mit extrem großem Kiemendeckel ohne Hechelzähne - dahinter ein verhältnismäßig kleiner Körper... ideale Bedingungen für den *Kiemendeckelgriff*! #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Moin!

Meistens nehme ich die Dorschies garnicht erst an Bord sonder hake sie im Wasser ab.
Soll dann doch mal einer mit benutze ich einen kleinen Waatkescher der wenig Platz wegnimmt oder lande Ihn per Hand durch einen festen Nackengriff.


----------



## Freelander (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Mit ner Harpunenspitze in den Dorsch Leib jagen und dann den Fender an einer Leine,die an der Spitze angebunden ist über Bord werfen und den Dorsch sich müde kämpfen lassen.Danach den Dorsch mit dem Davids oder ner Handankerwinde an Bord hieven.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ist na klar nur Spaß.:vik:

Ich lande die Dorsche zu 90%mit der Hand allerdings ist mein Freibord auch keine 70cm hoch.


----------



## Nordlicht (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Vom einfachen kleinen Angelboot geht es entweder mit der Hand oder einem Kescher mit weiten Maschen am besten.
Gaff ist da völlig überflüssig #d


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Vom einfachen kleinen Angelboot geht es entweder mit der Hand oder einem Kescher mit weiten Maschen am besten.
> Gaff ist da völlig überflüssig #d


 

Wenn ich einen großen Dorsch gaffen muß (kommt äusserst
selten vor,normal reicht ein Kescher),dann mit dem Gaff ins
Maul und durch den Unterkiefer haken.Diese Fische lassen
sich in der Regel auch zurück setzen.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Die meisten Fische lande ich im Boot mit der Hand. Wenn ein großer Dorsch mal sehr schlecht gehakt ist so das er gleich abfallen könnte dann nehme ich ein kleines Handgaff welches ich geziehlt und genau im Unterkiefer setzen kann. Das tut dem Fisch nicht weh. Einen Kescher habe ich aber auch immer dabei, der kommt nur selten zum Einsatz weil die Handlandung am schonendsten ist.
Ein Gaff in die Filets kloppen macht doch keiner mit Absicht und wenn dann sicher nur auf dem Kutter wo man mit der langen Gaffstange gar nicht richtig ziehlen kann. Aber mit Übung bekommt ein guter "Gaffer" auch das hin und gafft den Fisch im Kopfbereich.


----------



## PureContact (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen großen Dorsch gaffen muß (kommt äusserst
> selten vor,normal reicht ein Kescher),dann mit dem Gaff ins
> Maul und durch den Unterkiefer haken.Diese Fische lassen
> sich in der Regel auch zurück setzen.
> ...





Gegaffte Fische zurücksetzen, ich weiß ja nich!


----------



## Master Hecht (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Ein Gaff in die Filets kloppen macht doch keiner mit Absicht und wenn dann sicher nur auf dem Kutter wo man mit der langen Gaffstange gar nicht richtig ziehlen kann. Aber mit Übung bekommt ein guter "Gaffer" auch das hin und gafft den Fisch im Kopfbereich.

Also da hab ich noweger gesehen die machen das, der dorsch war am bluten wie ein schwein, was ich auch öfter gesehen hab, das der fisch einfach vom haken gemacht wird und er dann in die Fischkiste geworfen wird. Das ist für mich unbegreiflich.


----------



## HD4ever (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Kescher oder ich hab für Dorsche auch nen Berkley Offshore Lipgrip der 70cm lang ist .... :m


----------



## Torsk1 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Berkley Offshore Lipgrip


 
Hey Jörg,

kann man den mit einer Hand bedienen oder muss man dafür beide Hände frei haben???

Ist denke ich schon nicht schlecht das Ding#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Kescher oder ich hab für Dorsche auch nen Berkley Offshore Lipgrip der 70cm lang ist .... :m


Kann man einhändig bedienen.
Der Boga-Grip ist auch für richtig große Fische geeignet... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_it62G0QnA  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



PureContact schrieb:


> Gegaffte Fische zurücksetzen, ich weiß ja nich!



Ein Gaff vorsichtig im Unterkiefer setzten ist nicht schlimmer wie ein Haken den der Fisch ja auch im Unterkiefer hat. Danach kann man immer noch schonend zurück setzen. Nichts anderes wollte Jürgen damit sagen.
Man kann einen Fisch gaffen oder gaffen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Ein Gaff in die Filets kloppen macht doch keiner mit Absicht und wenn dann sicher nur auf dem Kutter wo man mit der langen Gaffstange gar nicht richtig ziehlen kann. Aber mit Übung bekommt ein guter "Gaffer" auch das hin und gafft den Fisch im Kopfbereich.
> 
> Also da hab ich noweger gesehen die machen das, der dorsch war am bluten wie ein schwein, was ich auch öfter gesehen hab, das der fisch einfach vom haken gemacht wird und er dann in die Fischkiste geworfen wird. Das ist für mich unbegreiflich.



Hast wohl Recht, aber wir sind hier ja nicht in Norwegen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Ein Gaff vorsichtig im Unterkiefer setzten ist nicht schlimmer wie ein Haken den der Fisch ja auch im Unterkiefer hat. Danach kann man immer noch schonend zurück setzen.* Nichts anderes wollte Jürgen damit sagen.*
> Man kann einen Fisch gaffen oder gaffen.


 


*Danke Jörg,so ist es.#6*

*Gruß*

*j.Breithardt |wavey:
*


----------



## Rosi (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

vom boot aus brauchst du kein gaff, da reicht ein netz mit langem griff. wenn überhaupt.
eine richtige rute ist viel wichtiger. nicht zu lang und schön steif.

kutter ist was anderes, doch deine frage bezog sich auf ein boot.


----------



## Jetblack (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Tja, ist grad Pause im TV.... und DASS hier kann ich doch nicht so stehen lassen.



> eine richtige rute ist viel wichtiger. nicht zu lang und schön steif.



Sorry Rosi, aber dafür verpfeif ich dich wohl mal beim Fahnder 


...und an all jene die grob fahrlässig Dorsche mit der Hand oder dem Netz landen ... Seid Ihr denn lebensmüde!!????


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Sorry Rosi, aber dafür verpfeif ich dich wohl mal beim Fahnder


|laola:nicht schlecht :m


----------



## horni 0815 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Ich kann nur den Boga Grip empfehlen. Habe Ihn dieses Jahr in Norwegen getestet und noch nie was einfacheres und Fischschonenderes gehabt. Null Verletzungen, Kinderleicht mit einer Hand zu bedienen und auch noch günstig. Die Billigen reichen nämlich abselut aus. Meiner hat 9,99 gekostst,auch nach Norge kein rost und auch Fische über 10 Kg ohne Probleme Überstanden. Auch einem Kescher gegenüber würde ich das Ding bevorzugen, denn darin verfängt sich kein Hacken oder Vorfach und auch die Flossenstrahlen der Fische bleiben unversehrt.


----------



## Rosi (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Tja, ist grad Pause im TV.... und DASS hier kann ich doch nicht so stehen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



phh, damit kannst du mir keinen schreck einjagen. ich war schon mal boardferkel, wegen dem getrockneten schwanz vom förster:vik:. also laß ab, es gibt verschweinertere


----------



## Stokker (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Ich nehme im Normalfall den Kescher.Nachdem der aber seit der letzten Tour allein im Sund den Dorschen nachstellt, kommt auch ein klappbares Gaff zum Einsatz. Die Handlandung ist schön und gut , habe ich auch letztens gemacht, einmal und im November nie wieder. Ich habe meine nasse , kalte Hand kaum noch warmgekriegt.Brrrrrr, das war schattig. Häuptling Kalte-Pfote-die-ihm-abfror, lässt grüssen...


----------



## HD4ever (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Hey Jörg,
> 
> kann man den mit einer Hand bedienen oder muss man dafür beide Hände frei haben???
> 
> Ist denke ich schon nicht schlecht das Ding#6


 

problemlos mit einer Hand zu bedienen ! #6
ist von der Anschaffung auch wirklich zu verkraften ... meine so um die 25 EUR bezahlt zu haben für die lange Version ....


----------



## fischlandmefo (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



Stokker schrieb:


> Ich nehme im Normalfall den Kescher.Nachdem der aber seit der letzten Tour allein im Sund den Dorschen nachstellt, kommt auch ein klappbares Gaff zum Einsatz. Die Handlandung ist schön und gut , habe ich auch letztens gemacht, einmal und im November nie wieder. Ich habe meine nasse , kalte Hand kaum noch warmgekriegt.Brrrrrr, das war schattig. Häuptling Kalte-Pfote-die-ihm-abfror, lässt grüssen...


Mein Rezeptorsch ist gut gehakt- Pilker anfassen und hoch mit dem Leoparden.                                                          
Dorsch hängt nicht gut,oder ist riesengross-ein Griff hinter den Kopf und hoch mit dem Leoparden.Kescher und das ganze Gedöns braucht im normalen Angelboot auf der Ostsee keine SA.....!!!Bei uns jedenfalls klappt das bestens.Ein trockenes Tuch leistet auch sehr gute Dienste!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Stokker (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Mein Rezeptorsch ist gut gehakt- Pilker anfassen und hoch mit dem Leoparden.
> Dorsch hängt nicht gut,oder ist riesengross-ein Griff hinter den Kopf und hoch mit dem Leoparden.Kescher und das ganze Gedöns braucht im normalen Angelboot auf der Ostsee keine SA.....!!!Bei uns jedenfalls klappt das bestens.Ein trockenes Tuch leistet auch sehr gute Dienste!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 
Mag schon sein, aber ich angel nicht oft mit einem Pilker. Meistens Gummifisch oder Spinner. Und mit denen hebt sich ein guter Dorsch nicht so leicht aus dem Wasser. 
Und die sicherste Methode ist vom kleinen Boot immer noch der Kescher. Ich habe einige gesehen die ihn benutzen...#6


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Und wenn man mal als "Beifang" ne Mefo hat ist der Kescher wohl bei dem gezappel auch sicherer.

@ Stokker
"Kampfstuhl" ist eingebaut :q
Siehe hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112540&page=2


----------



## leguan8 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Handlangung oder Keschern.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

also ich lande gut gehakte fische auch immer am pilker, wenn sie nicht so gut gehakt sind ist das ne spontanentscheidung, entweder kiemendeckelgriff oder kescher, gaff tut sich beim schlauchboot nicht so gut und sonst habe ich immer versucht das gaff in die kiemen zu haken, also ohne irgendwo durchzustechen. so einen fischgreifer möchte ich mir aber auch zulegen, ich finde die dinger super.
ich hatte dieses jahr mal nen 80ger dorsch, der hatte den haken am bartelansatz stecken, da hatte ich dann zum glück 2 angelkollegen, die mir den ins boot geholt haben

fische, die ich zurücksetze weil sie zu klein sind heb ich garnicht erst aus dem wasser. die greife ich dann am kopf, leg die rute beiseite und hacke mit der nun freien rechten hand den fisch ab und lass ihn dann einfach los, die hauen dann immer ab. wenn mir ein fisch etwas schwach erscheint schieb ich ihn nochmal ein bisschen nach vorn und nach hinten durchs wasser, damit er sauerstoff bekommt


----------



## Fischmansfriend (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Wenn die Fische kleiner sind und der Haken vernünftig sitzt, lande ich nur am Vorfach/ Pilker. 
Ansonsten nutze ich immer ein Gaff, da ich Aufgrund des hohen Freibordes nicht handlanden kann und mir ein Kescher viel zu umständlich ist. Insbesondere wenn ich den Pilker mit Drilling fische verhakt sich dieser permanent im Keschernetz. Über einen Lipgrip habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, kommt mir aber relativ kompliziert vor, wenn man allein an Board ist?
Mich würde aber interessieren, wo das Problem beim Gaffen sein soll, was das Filet angeht. Stört Euch das winzige Loch im Fleisch?
Ich nehme übrigens jeden gefangenen Dorsch, den ich mitnehmen will direkt nach dem Fang aussenboards aus, das geht mit ein wenig Übung innerhalb von Sekunden.
Hab mir das mal bei nem Fischer in Dänemark abgeschaut und mir extra dafür ein kurzes, sehr scharfes Messer zugelegt. 

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

da ich fast nur im winter auf dorsch gehe habe ich handschuhe an damit wird dem dorsch ins maul gefasst und das wars.ich brauche kein gaff und kein kescher wo ich erst die drillinge rauspopeln muß.fürne mefo ist kescher pflicht weil die kriegste nicht gefasst


----------



## worker_one (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Man kann bei größeren Dorschen prima ne Handlandung wie beim Barsch oder eine Art "Wallergriff" anwenden.
Voraussetzung, der Haken sitzt richtig.#6


----------



## Hanno (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie Dorsche landen???*

Auf jeden Fall Keschern! Gaffs braucht man auf der Ostsee (zumindest vom kleinen Boot) eig. nicht! Kleine Dorsche kann man dann immer noch zurücksetzen, ohne, dass sie Schaden nehmen!
Gruß Hanno


----------

